# Retrouver ce qu'on a perdu



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

Qu'avez vous perdu que vous aimeriez retrouver ? Ce peut-être quelque chose de cher (5000$ au casino hier soir), voire de cher à vos yeux (un proche), un concept (la foi, la raison, vos illusions, vos illusions, la virginité ...), un pote (stook), le temps, quelque chose de simple, vos clés...

Pour ma part, je crois que c'est mon vieux nounours bleu :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (27 Février 2006)

10 secondes de ma vie à lire ce thread


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

Mes illusions ...
... et ceux qui sont partis trop tôt,
... ou moi trop tard.


----------



## chroukin (27 Février 2006)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> 10 secondes de ma vie à lire ce thread


Seulement 10 secondes ? Balèze  

Moi j'ai perdu 50 francs en colo une fois, je m'en suis mordu les doigts pendant longtemps


----------



## chroukin (27 Février 2006)

Aussi un jour malheureusement j'ai perdu ma grand-mère 

Si si, je me promenais avec elle et pof ! Je l'ai perdue. Plus jamais revue


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Rien ...

Et je cherche encore....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Février 2006)

Une bonne occasion de me taire !


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Si....j'ai perdu ....

Mes illusions.....
La femme de ma vie...

A force....

la santé
la raison
mes forces

Mais finalement j'y ai gagné en expérience ....

Enfin je dis ça ...mais...

Je vais bien la retrouver *la raison.....*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

... Retrouver l'occasion de dire à certaines personnes ce que je n'ai pas su leur dire quand c'était vraiment le moment... Mais c'est très égoïste, pour ne pas dire thérapeutique...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avez vous perdu que vous aimeriez retrouver ?




Là maintenant, le sommeil.
Sinon, un super couteau que je me suis fait tirer le 31 décembre 1999. Une lame recourbée, un manche en ivoire, un truc qui devait bien avoir 30 ou 40 ans.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

La force d'abattre 18h de boulot par jour, par passion


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

et la force de réclamer des bans gratos


----------



## quetzalk (28 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avez vous perdu que vous aimeriez retrouver ?



Quelques soirs d'antan dans les nightclubs de Clerfont-Merrand   :sleep: 
Quelques coquines... qui... ah oui bon ben hein on était jeunes...
Bon y a des compensations hein j'dis pas... 
Mais quand même, des fois... 
Oh si ah oui hein... 
Ah mais non c'est fini, a pus...

Je vous laisse faut que j'aille compulser le catalogue de poussettes.


----------



## Penthotal (28 Février 2006)

J' ai perdu le sens des responsabilités.
A force de les  melanger, je ne plus vu leur ordre d'importance puis je ne les ai plus vu du tout.
Maintenant, de haut je les voient mais je m' en fout !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2006)

La jeunesse et tout ce qui va avec ... 
Je ressens parfois ce côté pathétique du type dont l'esprit est encore vif et alerte mais dont le corps ne suit plus...
Si je devais me dessiner, je dessinerais un vieux gars qui court allègrement sur la route en perdant des vertèbres dans tous les sens jusqu'à ce qu'il ne soit plus qu'un tas d'os minable mais encore frétillant... 
Mais au fond de moi, si je regrette ma jeunesse à jamais perdue, c'est que des tas de gens me manquent cruellement (de plus en plus cruellement avec les années qui passent) : mon père qui était mon confident et mon maître à penser, grand-mère à fleurs qui savait si bien me consoler et deviner mes désarrois, des amis laissés au bord du chemin, des amies aussi, même celles qui m'ont tant fait pleurer...
Des endroits aussi ... ma rue toute ensoleillées les matins de printemps qui est devenue une jonction entre deux parkings, la salle paroissiale dans laquelle on refaisait le monde tous les samedis soirs...
Et tant d'autres choses que j'ai perdues et que je regrette...


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

J'ai perdu l'accès au fil de stook


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu l'accès au fil de stook


Ah? 
Je croyais que c'était ton orgueil que t'avais perdu...
A réclamer des photos de bagnole comme ça...


----------



## Lila (28 Février 2006)

.....cette lumière du matin, si claire, si douce, qui taillait des miliers de diamants sur la chevelure d'embruns de cette vague superbe sur notre spot secret....

.... ma grand-mère d'il y a 15 ans, avant qu'elle soit morte et avant qu'elle ne se souvienne plus de moi, quand elle me racontait ses aventures suisses en 1928, ou encore ses pérpipéties au bagne de guyane....

....mon pucelage...et l'occasion de le perdre

..le pognon que j'ai foutu en l'air 

...mais au fait ça servirait à quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

C't'tait quoi le plus dur, la suisse ou le bagne ?


----------



## Lila (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C't'tait quoi le plus dur, la suisse ou le bagne ?



...ben elle me parlait toujours du Lac de Cayenne... c'est pas en Suisse ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben elle me parlait toujours du Lac de Cayenne... c'est pas en Suisse ?




     C'est un motel qui s'appelle : Le motel du lac à Cayenne, sinon en Guyane tu as aussi le lac Pali..


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avez vous perdu que vous aimeriez retrouver ?



Une bonne affaire sur Ebay...


----------



## teo (28 Février 2006)

I've lost my ignorance (and don't know where to find it) // J'ai perdu mon ignorance (ne sais pas où la retrouver)

C'est un morceau des *Dream Warriors* et j'aime bien, au fond c'est ça la vie non ?

_Dans le trip régressif, j'aimerai retrouver 7 jours de vacances en Charentes-Maritime à 15 ans pour le gout du soleil et du sel sur ma peau tanée, les Royale menthol au bout des rochers du Platin en regardant le soleil se coucher et enfin aborder les gars de la maison sur la plage _



Sinon le couteau suisse de mon grand-père qu'un enfoiré m'a piqué pendant mon armée, à Hyères


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2006)

Ces derniers temps, j'ai perdu le goût de beaucoup de choses.

J'espère les retrouver rapidement, sans amertume...


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2006)

... mon iPod 4g, perdu à noël !

et la clef de la boite à clous...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2006)

*Ce que j'aimerais retrouver ?*
la simplicité.






:mouais:


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce que j'aimerais retrouver ?*
> la simplicité.
> 
> 
> ...


Bah ça doit pas être compliqué :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

L'altitude.


----------



## Lila (28 Février 2006)

...finalement, tout bien réfléchi, je changerai rien....
rien de ce qui s'en va ne manque et tout ce qui arrive me convient !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2006)

quelques illusions
certains souvenirs
pas mal de patience
un peu d'innocence
le goût et l'envie de certaines choses
des certitudes
quelques occasions de me taire
d'autres de parler
cette K7 audio avec la voix, les rires de mon père
du temps, trop de ce temps hier qui fera cruellement défaut demain...

Sinon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lila. :rateau:


----------



## dool (28 Février 2006)

Une dose de naïveté...j'ai perdu la seringue un soir bien sombre, où l'on m'a bousculée violemment...mais comme j'ai nulle envie de retourner à cet endroit...j'espère que quelqu'un s'est piqué avec !!!

Une desintox qui vous fais Voir ! Je ne regrette rien non plus...on ne perd rien par hasard !


----------



## chroukin (28 Février 2006)

Perdu la mémoire. Me rappelle plus quand :mouais:


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Février 2006)

Bien des choses, comme tout le monde, mais reste que ce qui me fait encore le plus de mal, c'est la perte de plusieurs amitiés. Des filles, et des gars que j'admirais, que j'aimais de tout mon coeur, et qui ne font plus partie de ma vie. 

Le temps, la distance, ma grande gueule et les déménagements n'ont certes pas aidés.

Même s'ils revenaient, je le sais, le contact, la facilité d'échanger de tout de rien, de jouer ensemble ne fonctionnerait plus. La magie serait partie.

L'espace-temps est terriblement destructeur.

On dirait qu'il faut toujours recommencer, et c'est beaucoup d'effort, quand on sait que ça va peut-être se répéter.

C'est ça, la perte des illusions?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> On dirait qu'il faut toujours recommencer, et c'est beaucoup d'effort, quand on sait que ça va peut-être se répéter.
> 
> C'est ça, la perte des illusions?




.... je crois ......


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

Perdu Dool et Bassou un beau jour, dans la banlieue de Velisy....
J'aimerai bien les revoir.
:rose:


----------



## rezba (28 Février 2006)

J'ai perdu tellement de choses. Je n'ai envie d'en retrouver aucune.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avez vous perdu que vous aimeriez retrouver ?



du temps...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Perdu la mémoire. Me rappelle plus quand :mouais:




*Le jour où*
tu as commencé à te droguer ?


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avez vous perdu que vous aimeriez retrouver ?


Le premier mois vécu avec elle (ça revient)
Ma silhouette mannequin (ça revient)
Mon souffle (ça revient)

Ouff, j'aurai eu chaud !


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

Dites vous avez fini ? c'est quoi ce fil , gna gna avant c'etait mieux, gna gna j'aimerais bien être jeune, gna gna gna, benh quand t'etais jeune tu voulais avoir du fric et des femmes tu les as alors de quoi tu te plains ?


----------



## chroukin (28 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le jour où*
> tu as commencé à te droguer ?


Si déjà je me souvenais quand j'avais commencé...


----------



## dool (28 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Perdu Dool et Bassou un beau jour, dans la banlieue de Velisy....
> J'aimerai bien les revoir.
> :rose:



Faut mettre des affichettes mon grand, ça aide ! 

Récompense : resto italien tenu par turcs (bien lourds ) avec dessert sans remords...


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

J'ai perdu aussi l'habitude de taper G4 avec mon sabre laser....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avez vous perdu que vous aimeriez retrouver ? (...)



La joie de vivre (sans douleurs).


----------



## chroukin (28 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu aussi l'habitude de taper G4 avec mon sabre laser....


Moi j'utilise la force


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avez vous perdu que vous aimeriez retrouver ? Ce peut-être quelque chose de cher (5000$ au casino hier soir), voire de cher à vos yeux (un proche), un concept (la foi, la raison, vos illusions, vos illusions, la virginité ...), un pote (stook), le temps, quelque chose de simple, vos clés...
> 
> Pour ma part, je crois que c'est mon vieux nounours bleu :love:



Ma santé mentale. Retrouvée, mais 7 ans ont passé et ma vie s'est brisé pendant ce temps là...


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

Au moins tu es vivant, il y a de cela quelques années tu serais mort ou interné, alors...

et puis tu fais de jolies choses


----------



## Burzum (28 Février 2006)

La clé des rêves...


----------



## sofiping (28 Février 2006)

Bon alors je crois que je fais l'objet d'une farce :mouais: 

Ou est la recherche de macgé ... l'est plus en haut à droite de ma page ... je suis un peu miro , mais quand même ...

Que ceux qui s'apprêtent à me dire de chercher dans "recherche " s'abstiennent !!!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je crois que je fais l'objet d'une farce :mouais:
> 
> Ou est la recherche de macgé ... l'est plus en haut à droite de ma page ... je suis un peu miro , mais quand même ...
> 
> Que ceux qui s'apprêtent à me dire de chercher dans "recherche " s'abstiennent !!!



Va faire un tour là ... t'as l'explication !


----------



## Grug2 (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous avez fini ? c'est quoi ce fil , gna gna avant c'etait mieux, gna gna j'aimerais bien être jeune, gna gna gna, benh quand t'etais jeune tu voulais avoir du fric et des femmes tu les as alors de quoi tu te plains ?


Ben elles sont vielles et coutent une fortune !   :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Va faire un tour là ... t'as l'explication !


Y'a un autre truc que j'ai perdu aussi .. mes boules vertes ... j'ai bien le sac mais les boules ???


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2006)

mais où a bien pu passer mon portable ?  











****


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

mon boulot, si quelqu'un le croise, merci de passer un MP pour que je le récupère. lui ou un autre d'ailleurs


La confiance dans la parole donnée. signer des papelards m'a toujours bien gonflé.



mon danois BOB, parti bien top tôt (salaud):rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2006)

LA RECHERCHE !   :rose:


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2006)

Tiens une antiquité :

" Vous l'avez trouvé ?

C'est toujours la même chose !!!
Quand on en a besoin, pas moyen de mettre la main dessus...

Où a-t-on pu ranger cette saloperie de machin ? Au grenier ?
Non.

Avec les casseroles à la cuisine ?
Non.

Le gamin l'a revendu pour acheter des conneries ?
Non.

La belle-doche l'a piqué pour son usage personnel !
C'est ça, oui c'est elle !
Mais non, excusez-moi belle-maman... "

 

(C'était un fil du 27 juin dernier)


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu ma tristesse de la vie depuis que je l'ai rencontrée :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

sacré humanfly


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu ma tristesse de la vie depuis que je l'ai rencontré :love:


Tu sais quoi ? Tu devrais passer plus de temps avec elle... :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quoi ? Tu devrais passer plus de temps avec elle... :rateau:



elle habite un peu loin 
sinon le telephone marche tres bien aussi :love: ( 200h de tel en 5 mois)


----------



## jeep2nine (1 Mars 2006)

J'aimerais bien que mon palpitant retrouve son rythme normal :hosto:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu ma tristesse de la vie depuis que je l'ai rencontré :love:
> 
> 
> 
> edit c'est une fille



C'est formidable!
Félicitations!






(j'ai bon là?)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que tu l'as rencontré*e* donc.
> Ca évite d'avoir à éditer pour préciser que c'est une fille.
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Oui, mais tu casses l'effet de mon _testing_ là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tu casses l'effet de mon _testing_ là...


Oh merde...`
Attends j'édite.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu ma tristesse de la vie depuis que je l'ai rencontrée :love:



Ainsi parlait SirMacGregor :rateau:


----------



## NED (1 Mars 2006)

Ha !!!
J'ai retrouvé mon filleuil !
j'vais pouvoir débarrasser et passer un coup sur la table.....


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous avez fini ? c'est quoi ce fil , gna gna avant c'etait mieux, gna gna j'aimerais bien être jeune, gna gna gna, benh quand t'etais jeune tu voulais avoir du fric et des femmes tu les as alors de quoi tu te plains ?


pareil


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

ma tête ou mes jambes selon l'ambiance 

mais surtout trouver ou retrouver des chasseurs de têtes qui ne prennent pas les quadras pour des has been!:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

Le sens des horaires, je sors d'apéro


----------



## NED (3 Mars 2006)

Purée j'ai paumé mon pinceau N°2 !!!
Il était juste là sur ma table à dessin.
C'est encore le chat qui a du jouer avec...ptin...sale bête...
:hein:


----------



## dool (3 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Purée j'ai paumé mon pinceau N°2 !!!
> Il était juste là sur ma table à dessin.
> C'est encore le chat qui a du jouer avec...ptin...sale bête...
> :hein:



Eh oh, va pas engueuler Picasso de jouer avec tes pinceaux !!!  C'est un comble ça ! Fallait l'appeler Pacha si tu voulais pas qu'il t'em**** !!!!


----------



## chroukin (3 Mars 2006)

Je viens de perdre mon bloc-notes, assez ennuyeux...

Comme plein de trucs ennuyeux...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de perdre mon bloc-notes, assez ennuyeux...
> 
> Comme plein de trucs ennuyeux...


Ton bloc-note est ennuyeux ? Tu m'étonnes.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu l'idée de ce que je voulais poster dans ce fil...


----------



## chroukin (3 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ton bloc-note est ennuyeux ? Tu m'étonnes.


Non 

Ce qu'il y a dedans l'est


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le sens des horaires, je sors d'apéro



C'est pas le dicton du Vendredi ? 

Perdu dans l'histoire des temps ....


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu mes lunettes  je les ai cherchée partout  finalemement elles étaient sur mon nez


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu mes lunettes  je les ai cherchée partout  finalemement elles étaient sur mon nez




Alzheimer


----------



## joubichou (3 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Alzheimer


ouais ça commence comme ça


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Alzheimer


 

Oui, sûrement un petit peu déjà...    c'est grave docteur ???


----------



## joubichou (3 Mars 2006)

que le pèrniflard me présèrve de la grippe aviaire :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## chroukin (3 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> que le pèrniflard me présèrve de la grippe aviaire :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


Suffit de faire comme 99,99% des gens : faire cuire les volailes avant de les manger


----------



## joubichou (3 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de faire comme 99,99% des gens : faire cuire les volailes avant de les manger


ouais mais je m'en fous de la grippe aviaire,je travaille dans les arbres,c'est juste pour rigoler de l'ambiance à la con,je suis le premier en contact avec les fientes d'oiseaux et je m'en tape les baloches


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de faire comme 99,99% des gens : faire cuire les volailes avant de les manger


 
Oui, il faut surtout cuire longtemps, vaut mieux trop que pas assez  
pour pouvoir les manger  et bien cuit c'est meilleur


----------



## chroukin (3 Mars 2006)

Et puis si le chat attrape cette maladie, pareil, on fait cuire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de faire comme 99,99% des gens : faire cuire les volailes avant de les manger



en fondue-chappelure, j'aime bien manger la volaille un peu crue... mais on s'en passera.
Et quid de l'oeuf à la coque ?


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Et puis si le chat attrape cette maladie, pareil, on fait cuire


 

Oui le chat aussi!  Mais je crois qu'on s'éloigne un peu de ce qu'on a perdu  
Par contre moi j'ai retrouvé la mémoire chui contente.


----------



## chroukin (4 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Oui le chat aussi!  Mais je crois qu'on s'éloigne un peu de ce qu'on a perdu
> Par contre moi j'ai retrouvé la mémoire chui contente.


J'ai perdu le fil de la conversation


----------



## aricosec (4 Mars 2006)

-
HO ! non moi je ne regrette rien
c'est juste pour dire a FINN qu'il prenne contact avec THEBIG
faut lui dire ,qu"il dise a ma femme qu'elle me telephone
je ne me souviens plus combien de temps il  faut
pour cuire les spaguettis
merci !


----------



## MacMadam (4 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avez vous perdu que vous aimeriez retrouver ?



*Quelques notes* suffisent pour retrouver sa jeunesse d'antan


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mars 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> *Quelques notes* suffisent pour retrouver sa jeunesse d'antan





> 403 Forbidden
> 
> Acces Interdit. Soit vous venez de chez un voleur de liens, soit vous utilisez un logiciel mal configuré. Retournez sur http://musiques.uru.org/ et lisez les explications.



:mouais:


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2006)

Clique sur l'index et fais une recherche sous recre a2  il n'accepte pas les liens directs


----------



## Dory (4 Mars 2006)

Revenir une année en arrière ..pour retrouver ce que j'ai perdu.


----------



## Warflo (4 Mars 2006)

Retrouver ce qu'on a perdu?
-------------->Spotlight 


















Je suis loin


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu mes lunettes  je les ai cherchée partout  finalemement elles étaient sur mon nez




j'ai aussi perdu mes clés qui sont dans ma poche et ma tête qui est bien là pourtant :love:


----------



## MacMadam (4 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Ca alors... :mouais::mouais: Merci de le signaler... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> HO ! non moi je ne regrette rien
> c'est juste pour dire a FINN qu'il prenne contact avec THEBIG
> faut lui dire ,qu"il dise a ma femme qu'elle me telephone
> ...



çà dépend si tu les veux al dente ou pas sinon tu fais comme moi tu goûtes


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mars 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ca alors... :mouais::mouais: Merci de le signaler... :hein:



Je me console avec cet album


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je me console avec cet album


 

Super l'album! J'ai retrouvé mes souvenirs. Merci !  




​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

L'à, j'ai perdu ma spatule à mastic, mais ça tombe bien je vais pouvoir en acheter une spéciale qui me permettra d'ouvrir mon mac mini... Quand la tempête de neige sera calmée.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

là je cherche le code de ma télécommande ma ligne tv france tél pour pouvoir l'insérer dans ma  "one for all" parce que marre d'avoir 50 télécommandes partout !
ben il est où ce fichu code?? vous l'avez vous?


----------



## fredintosh (4 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu une occasion de me taire.


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> là je cherche le code de ma télécommande ma ligne tv france tél pour pouvoir l'insérer dans ma "one for all" parce que marre d'avoir 50 télécommandes partout !
> ben il est où ce fichu code?? vous l'avez vous?


 


Non Julie, en tous cas moi j'ai pas trouvé ton code...  
Mais j'ai perdu quelqu'un, et miracle je pense l'avoir retrouvée, donc je te quitte
pour ne pas la perdre à nouveau ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Non Julie, en tous cas moi j'ai pas trouvé ton code...
> Mais j'ai perdu quelqu'un, et miracle je pense l'avoir retrouvée, donc je te quitte
> pour ne pas la perdre à nouveau ...




ben merci mais du coup c moi qui vais te quitter à nouveau car j'dois déconnecter sur l'autre voie dois aller chercher mon fils à sa surboum de je ne sais quoi, j'comprends rien aux organisations des jeunes moa


----------



## chroukin (4 Mars 2006)

Prochain témoignage : "j'ai perdu mon fils dans la foule de la surboum"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Prochain témoignage : j'ai perdu mon fils dans la foule de la surboum




mdr!  j'espère le retrouver!:mouais:  j'vois pas très clair la nuit pour conduire en + 

bye bye


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Prochain témoignage : j'ai perdu mon fils dans la foule de la surboum


 

Ton fils est peut-être dans la même surboum que celui de Julie et elle va peut-être les retrouver tous les deux...  
T'inquiète pas, tu vas le retrouver ton fils...


----------



## chroukin (4 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ton fils est peut-être dans la même surboum que celui de Julie et elle va peut-être les retrouver tous les deux...
> T'inquiète pas, tu vas le retrouver ton fils...


Non mais j'ai pas de fils (enfin je crois pas  ), j'ai 21 ans chuis étudiant 

J'aurais dû mettre des guillemets 

J'édite


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Non mais j'ai pas de fils (enfin je crois pas  ), j'ai 21 ans chuis étudiant
> 
> J'aurais dû mettre des guillemets
> 
> J'édite


 

Ohhhhhhh! Tu sais dans la vie tout peut arriver  
Si ça se trouve tu as peut-être un fils sans le savoir   
C'est drôle non... tu vois un fils qui cherche son papa et c'est toi!  
Il y a des mamans très jeunes, pourqoi pas des papas :hein: 
 non là je rigole... chui pas sérieuse comme au 1er post :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (4 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu le sens de l'humour depuis que j'ai celui des affaires (air connu)  

Sinon, moi j'ai rien perdu, ça va, merci. Ah si, pas mal d'argent au jeu, mdre, j'avais oublié ça.  

Et puis aussi, des ambiances que je ne retrouverais plus depuis que je ne bois plus d'alcool (discussions entre amis différente, état euphorique etc...)

Finalement j'en ai perdu des choses (y'en à même d'autres qui me reviennent)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ton fils est peut-être dans la même surboum que celui de Julie et elle va peut-être les retrouver tous les deux...
> T'inquiète pas, tu vas le retrouver ton fils...







chui revenue d'la boum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai vu choukrin aussi abandonné par son père, j'ai eu pitié, j'l'ai ramené sainf et sauf!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Ce message a été supprimé par Nephou. Motif: vous avez tous perdu


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2006)

aprés 3 hrs de recherche, j'ai retrouvé mes billets d'avion...   :sleep:  

A bientôt tout le monde...


----------



## fredintosh (5 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perdue dans ce message occasion de se taire. S'adresser au modérateur qui transmettra.



Oh le copieur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> aprés 3 hrs de recherche, j'ai retrouvé mes billets d'avion...   :sleep:
> 
> A bientôt tout le monde...



T'as pas oublié le cageot de laxatifs, mon Vinc'?


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> aprés 3 hrs de recherche, j'ai retrouvé mes billets d'avion...   :sleep:
> 
> A bientôt tout le monde...


 


Heureusement que t'as retrouvé les billets... 
Je vous souhaitent des bonnes vacances et à bientôt !  


Moi par contre j'ai retrouvé le sommeil...  
Chui vraiment contente car il y a bien longtemps:sleep: 
que je l'avais perdu... C'est


----------



## katelijn (5 Mars 2006)

Finalement, je n'ai rien perdue de palpable


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu les posts sur le chat que je voulais relire. 

Ah non il sont été éffacés  

J'en ai perdu l'appétit et j'ai perdu le fil de ce que je voulais écrire :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (5 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu les posts sur le chat que je voulais relire.
> 
> Ah non il sont été éffacés
> 
> J'en ai perdu l'appétit et j'ai perdu le fil de ce que je voulais écrire :hein:



Au passage, t'as pas perdu des points de réputation, au moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu ma voix et gagné une crève rien qu'en restant calfeutré dans mon appart !
Je vais perdre de vue mes pieds en m'avanturant dans les 20 cm de neige de dehors...


----------



## fredintosh (5 Mars 2006)

Mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (5 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, t'as pas perdu des points de réputation, au moins ?


Je ne sais même pas comment ça marche et m'en contre balance, ce qui m'interesse c'est de pouvoir discuter avec des gens cool,*(..........)* du coup j'en ai perdu du poid  

- Vanessa je peux dormir chez toi ce soir ? J'ai perdu ma mère hier.
- Elle est morte ?
- Non elle était là, puis pouf ! elle a disparue (La cité de la peur).

Ca me rappelle que j'ai perdu le DVD 


Ichabod, ne retombe pas dans cette (mauvaise) habitude de systématiquement remettre en cause chaque acte de modération. C'est inutile.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Les gros méchants, ça doit être complètement arbitraire.


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

J'ai récemment perdu ma liberté d'expression, ça reviendra 

Mais je ne suis pas le seul


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Ne salis pas le mot liberté.


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ne salis pas le mot liberté.


Explications ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

extension


----------



## chroukin (5 Mars 2006)

Bon, je préfère laisser tomber dans ce cas. Dialogue de sourd.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Là, j'ai perdu le goût des honneurs... 3 articles dans la poresse locale sur mon blog et une interview radio ne m'ont même pas fait gonfler les chevilles... je retourne à la muscu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

avec mon travail j'ai perdu beaucoup 
surtout le temp pour ma famille , pour vous et bien pour autres choses et
franchement le jeu n'en veut pas la chandelle 







opsssss  on vient de me dire que  ......le jeu n'en vaux pas la chandelle


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2006)

Ben arrête de bosser  :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

..... mon poids et ma forme d'il y a une quinzaine d'années....


----------



## mamyblue (10 Mars 2006)

Bonjour StJohmPerse, J'espère que ça va aujourdhui ! 
Je te souhaite une bonne journée !  
Perdue pendant un temps, mais bientôt retrouvée...



 


 










​


----------



## r0rk4l (11 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu la fille que j'aimais, tout ça par mon manque de sérieux et par mes conneries habituelles, décidement les leçons du passé ne servent pas à améliorer mon futur.

Sinon, j'ai perdu de vue mes meilleurs amis à cause des changements de ville pour les études universitaires, un autre dans les mégapoles des USA, et à cause des années scolaires qu'un autre a raté, et j'arrive pas à me faire à leur "disparition" de ma vie.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu la fille que j'aimais, tout ça par mon manque de sérieux et par mes conneries habituelles, décidement les leçons du passé ne servent pas à améliorer mon futur.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai perdu de vue mes meilleurs amis à cause des changements de ville pour les études universitaires, un autre dans les mégapoles des USA, et à cause des années scolaires qu'un autre a raté, et j'arrive pas à me faire à leur "disparition" de ma vie.



bon courage rork41 t'inquiète tu as tte la vie devant toi pour retrouver tt ce que tu souhaites j'te rassure  sur les erreurs passées, çà aide quand même un peu mais il faut du tps


----------



## NED (12 Mars 2006)

Retrouvé 5 minutes pour poster ici...


----------



## chroukin (12 Mars 2006)

J'ai retrouvé un bout de papier format post-it sous un amas de feuilles sur mon bureau en bordel. Belle performance


----------



## NED (12 Mars 2006)

Retrouvé Choukrin...alors qu'il était sur un autre thread.


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Mars 2006)

Et retrouvé Ned et chroukin


----------



## chroukin (12 Mars 2006)

Y'a comme un odeur de flood par ici


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Y'a comme un odeur de flood par ici




J'ai retrouvé l'option connecté ichat sur adium


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Mars 2006)

retrouver quelques secondes de coeur qui bat en serrant Marie très fort dans mes bras .:love: . il ya 17 ans de cela ... déjà...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

j'ai retrouvé la force d'y croire et j'ai retrouvé ma fille avec ce satané chikung de M...e


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Y'a comme un odeur de flood par ici





Tout à fait juste, et de ban de 24 heures pour les habitués du genre aussi, si ca continue... Cessez de pourrir tous les sujets.


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

J'ai retrouvé mon enfance...
Dans les yeux bleu-gris de mon petiôt de 7 mois.
:love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

...j'aimerais retrouver les senteurs et les bruits de la forêt, en bordure de laquelle j'habitais quand j'étais petit....m'y balader, m'arrêter et fermer les yeux....

...j'aimerais aussi pouvoir aussi remonter et filer à bord des cargos...les coursives, les lumières, les bruits, tout cet environnement que j'adore....

mais je suis bien maintenant, je ne regrette rien !  
juste une envie "d'éprouver" des sensations du passé....:love:


----------



## Grug2 (17 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...j'aimerais retrouver les senteurs et les bruits de la forêt, en bordure de laquelle j'habitais quand j'étais petit....m'y balader, m'arrêter et fermer les yeux....
> 
> ...j'aimerais aussi pouvoir aussi remonter et filer à bord des cargos...les coursives, les lumières, les bruits, tout cet environnement que j'adore....
> 
> ...


et t'as rien trouvé de mieux que d'aller à l'ecole ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> et t'as rien trouvé de mieux que d'aller à l'ecole ?


là c'est un cauchemar......
le contexte est hallucinant et j'aurais aimé ne pas avoir affaire à ce genre de choses...


----------



## mamyblue (17 Mars 2006)

J'ai retrouvé le moral que j'avais perdu pendant une journée!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

J'ai retrouvé ma voiture!  çà brulait dans le coin avec les manifs


----------



## mamyblue (21 Mars 2006)

J'ai retrouvé Le Forum MacG grâce à Macmarco ! 
Par sa patience, sa gentillesse, son temps qu'il donne sans compter.:love: 
Et je le remercie  du fond du coeur d'avoir retrouvé 
Ce que j'avais perdu ! Macmarco tu es un vrai génie !


----------



## katelijn (21 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé Le Forum MacG grâce à Macmarco !
> Par sa patience, sa gentillesse, son temps qu'il donne sans compter.:love:
> Et je le remercie  du fond du coeur d'avoir retrouvé
> Ce que j'avais perdu ! Macmarco tu es un vrai génie !


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

j'ai perdu ma chausette a l'apple expo 2005!!!!!

mais la y a pas grande chance de la retrouvé.


----------



## katelijn (21 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai perdu ma chausette a l'apple expo 2005!!!!!
> 
> mais la y a pas grande chance de la retrouvé.



Pfff ....
T'est sur de ça? 

P.S. : Je n'y peux rien; Je t'adore!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai perdu ma chausette a l'apple expo 2005!!!!!
> 
> mais la y a pas grande chance de la retrouvé.



on sait jamais..ptêt dans les toyelettes 

:love:


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pfff ....
> T'est sur de ça?
> 
> P.S. : Je n'y peux rien; Je t'adore!!


mais si même que webo il la mis sir son site 


deux seconde je recherche l'adresse.


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

http://homepage.mac.com/olivierdetraz/ae2005/pages/page_27.html

et hop la voilà la petite fugeuse!!!

je fait quoi de l'autre elle pleure tout les soirs !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2006)

Qu'est-ce que je foutrais avec les photos des chaussettes sales de toys sur mon site... Il s'agit là de la chaussette d'un illustre modérateur...


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je foutrais avec les photos des chaussettes sales de toys sur mon site... Il s'agit là de la chaussette d'un illustre modérateur...


non mais s'est pas vrai j'ai les mêmes et je peut plus foutre les main dessus!!!!

voir même les pieds dedant.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

J'aimerai retrouver cette envie qui vous fais courir d'un bout a l'autre de Paris pour l'avoir juste dans vos bras l'espace de 5 minutes . 

J'aimerai retrouver le goût de sa peau et voir sa belle petite bouille au réveil . 

J'aimerai retrouver cette vie qui m'allait si bien .


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2006)

Remarquez, faut le faire pour perdre ses chaussettes à l'Apple Expo...


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je fait quoi de l'autre elle pleure tout les soirs !



Tu l'essores, c'est le plus efficace !


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez, faut le faire pour perdre ses chaussettes à l'Apple Expo...


sa doit être quand j'ai rangé mon t-shirt. j'ai pas fait gaffe et en plus j'était crevé.


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'essores, c'est le plus efficace !


non elle est partie rejoindre les autres célibataire je vous la poste en photos dès que je l'ai retrouvé.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai retrouver cette envie qui vous fais courir d'un bout a l'autre de Paris pour l'avoir juste dans vos bras l'espace de 5 minutes .
> 
> J'aimerai retrouver le goût de sa peau et voir sa belle petite bouille au réveil .
> 
> J'aimerai retrouver cette vie qui m'allait si bien .


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

J'aimerai retrouver tout ce que j'ai dis .


----------



## Dory (21 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai retrouver tout ce que j'ai dis .



C'est beau l'amour ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau l'amour ...



Oui, c'est comme une spirale sans fin dans laquelle des flots de tendresses se déversent. Balayant tout autres considérations sur ce qui l'entoure, ne laissant que le sentiment terrible d'un manque criant.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est comme une spirale sans fin dans laquelle des flots de tendresses se déversent. Balayant tout autres considérations sur ce qui l'entoure, ne laissant que le sentiment terrible d'un manque criant.




P'tain tu causes bien toi !!!!     Je vais chercher mon mouchoir à carreaux violet et blanc...


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

...j'aimerai rerouver mon ventre d'avant   ....

...et tant qu'à faire , le temps où j'étais responsable de personne..même pas de moi .....

..bon voiià ça c'est fait ...ça a duré 15 secondes alors vous allez pas me les casser......


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...j'aimerai rerouver mon ventre d'avant   ....
> 
> ...et tant qu'à faire , le temps où j'étais responsable de personne..même pas de moi .....
> 
> ..bon voiià ça c'est fait ...ça a duré 15 secondes alors vous allez pas me les casser......



je ne connais ce Vbull. mais, il comm... velu ....

On ne peut pas être et avoir été;


Mais je te comprends, ô combien


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais ce Vbull. mais, il comm... velu ....
> 
> On ne peut pas être et avoir été;
> 
> ...



Je pense retrouver quelque chose d'ici peu...  Mais là tout de suite, je me pose une question... C'est prévu les airbags sur les motos ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense retrouver quelque chose d'ici peu...  Mais là tout de suite, je me pose une question... C'est prévu les airbags sur les motos ?




heu oui. Mis ça coute très chère pour une utilité qui à part l'argument marketing n'est pas prouvée.

Mais je pense qu'il y avait une idée toute autre dernière ce post, nan? Parceque si c'est un baton que t'as retrouvé; c'est plutôt un casque que je vais mettre


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Mais je pense qu'il y avait une idée toute autre dernière ce post, nan? ......



...ne lui demande jamais ce qu'il y a derrière son post......
Tibo c'est le mille feuilles du sens....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ne lui demande jamais ce qu'il y a derrière son post......
> Tibo c'est le mille feuilles du sens....


tu voudrais dire qu'elle a retrouve le manuel "comment réussir un streap tease"?:mouais: Attention, c'est ma marraine quand même:love:



Bon, ben je vais y aller là nan?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tu voudrais dire qu'elle a retrouve le manuel "comment réussir un streap tease"?:mouais: Attention, c'est ma marraine quand même:love:
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, ben je vais y aller là nan?



Il a dit "du sens" pas "des sens"  J'aimerai que tu retrouves ta clairvoyance avant de penser comment nous dire adieu 

PS: tu avais vu juste.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il a dit "du sens" pas "des sens"  J'aimerai que tu retrouves ta clairvoyance avant de penser comment nous dire adieu
> 
> PS: tu avais vu juste.



le baton, elle a retrouvé son baton :afraid::afraid:


kéjfé au juste?


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> le baton, elle a retrouvé son baton :afraid::afraid:
> 
> 
> kéjfé au juste?



je sais pas mais je suis sûr  que tu vas retrouver le goût de ta jeunesse et es féssées...:rateau:  :love: .....

..qui a dit qu'on ne pouvait être et avoir été    ?

amusez-vous bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas mais je suis sûr  que tu vas retrouver le goût de ta jeunesse et es féssées...:rateau:  :love: .....
> 
> ..qui a dit qu'on en pouvait être et avoir été    ?
> 
> amusez-vous bien



Cessons là et retrouvons le chemin de la sagesse (pas de malentendu : Le purfils ne saurait être concerné) avant qu'il n'y ait de dommages collatéraux   Messieurs les fans de deux roues à vos guidons !


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

J'aimerai retrouver des souvenirs d'enfance


----------



## Dory (21 Mars 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

>




Malgré mon nounours rien ne revient


----------



## mamyblue (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Malgré mon nounours rien ne revient


Posté par *Dory*
_










StJohnPerse! Dory à retrouvé ton ours, 
et moi j'ai retrouvé sa copine, 
qui t'apporte des fleurs et qui te merci ! 
Ne soit plus triste car toi aussi un jour, 
tu retrouveras ce que tu as perdu...   



_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

j'ai fait une énorme bêtise  et j'ai perdu toutes mes données, fichiers, photos, musiques, mail etc. en voulant renommer le nom de mon dossier maison 
j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et ne trouve pas ce genre de pb pour tout retrouver comme avant


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2006)

J'ai lu quelquepart qu'il ne fallait JAMAIS renommer son dossier maison.
Cherche mieux dans le forum OSX, il y a un sujet là-dessus ouvert par quelqu'un qui a fait la même connerie.


----------



## katelijn (24 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait une énorme bêtise  et j'ai perdu toutes mes données, fichiers, photos, musiques, mail etc. en voulant renommer le nom de mon dossier maison
> j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et ne trouve pas ce genre de pb pour tout retrouver comme avant




Regarde Làhttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=12&a=44


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mars 2006)

Un jour, dans la rue, un parisien m'a vendu deux barres de nougat pour 50 francs suisse. J'ai toujours pas compris comment j'avais pu me faire avoir comme ça... j'aimerais bien les retrouver et ne plus jamais revivre ce sentiment d'avoir été embobinée, et de ne pas avoir su dire non haut et fort!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

merci à vous deux je vais essayer de suivre les conseils en espérant y arriver, désolée d'avoir ouvert une nouvelle discussion dans le technique à ce sujet:rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> merci à vous deux je vais essayer de suivre les conseils en espérant y arriver, désolée d'avoir ouvert une nouvelle discussion dans le technique à ce sujet:rose:




Pas grave, la prochaine fois tu sauras


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu mon carnet de chèques, chez moi en plus


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mars 2006)

J'aimerai retrouver la santé.


----------



## mamyblue (24 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait une énorme bêtise  et j'ai perdu toutes mes données, fichiers, photos, musiques, mail etc. en voulant renommer le nom de mon dossier maison
> j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et ne trouve pas ce genre de pb pour tout retrouver comme avant



Chui en pensée avec toi, moi aussi une fois j'ai cru avoir tout perdu, mais par chance j'ai tout retrouvé. Je souhaite la même chose pour toi, oui j'espère qu'avec de l'aide tu retrouveras tout ce que tu as perdu. De toute façon tu es en de bonnes mains, alors courage Toumaï.
Et à bientôt !!! Bisou de mamy


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Chui en pensée avec toi, moi aussi une fois j'ai cru avoir tout perdu, mais par chance j'ai tout retrouvé. Je souhaite la même chose pour toi, oui j'espère qu'avec de l'aide tu retrouveras tout ce que tu as perdu. De toute façon tu es en de bonnes mains, alors courage Toumaï.
> Et à bientôt !!! Bisou de mamy




Merci de ton soutien ma tite Mamy, effectivement j'ai enfin tout retrouvé après de longues heures de naufrage dans les abimes les plus profonds  :love: :love:


----------



## toys (25 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu mon carnet de chèques, chez moi en plus


pareil mais je me suis souvenus au bout de deux heures que j'ai pas de carnet de cheque :rateau:


----------



## nobuane (25 Mars 2006)

moi j'aimerais retrouver l'école


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

..... et moi j'me demande si j'aimerais pas retrouver mon célibat ....


----------



## chroukin (25 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu le nom d'un programme de mail bomber. Utile pour se venger du spam ou des chaînes d'e-mail à la c**, en général ça les calme


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mars 2006)

J'ai retrouvé mon passeport et celui de mon mari par hasard dans un carton à la cave. 
Alors que j'ai cherché pendant des années.


----------



## chroukin (25 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé mon passeport et celui de mon mari par hasard dans un carton à la cave.
> Alors que j'ai cherché pendant des années.


T'as voyagé dans les soutes à bagages durant toutes ces années alors ?


----------



## dada didouda (25 Mars 2006)

... retrouver ce temps où l'on ne se souciait pas du temps.


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> T'as voyagé dans les soutes à bagages durant toutes ces années alors ?


 On a chaque fois passé en douce, comme les filles de l'air, hihihihihi !!
Mais chui drôlement contente d'avoir retrouvé. Car dans le passeport 
de mon mari, il y a nos trois enfants.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Car dans le passeport de mon mari, il y a nos trois enfants.



Les enfants, ça se cache vraiment n'importe où...


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, ça se cache vraiment n'importe où...



Oui ! C'est pour ça que j'ai les cheveux blancs  
Encore heureux que je les retrouvent...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé mon passeport et celui de mon mari par hasard dans un carton à la cave.
> Alors que j'ai cherché pendant des années.



.... et moi un ch'tit Stéphane Lambiel en super forme et une médaille d'or !!!!!!!!        Bravo pour ton "p'tit suisse"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé mon passeport et celui de mon mari par hasard dans un carton à la cave.
> Alors que j'ai cherché pendant des années.




 doivent être périmés alors :hein:  y'a plus qu'à les refaire maintenant :love:


----------



## Galatée (25 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour ton *"p'tit suisse"*





			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> doivent être *périmés* alors :hein:  y'a plus qu'à les refaire maintenant  :love:



Mouhahahahahahah 
Excusez-moi, c'est la fatigue...

_Je ne fais que passer, je ressors de suite... :rose: _


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Mars 2006)

J'en profite pour dire, sérieusement, que j'ai "perdu" internet.
Au cas où... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour dire, sérieusement, que j'ai "perdu" internet.
> Au cas où... :rose:



bah mince alors , décidément hier fut une dure journée pour nous et pour le koala aussi  
j'espère que tu vas vite tout retrouver comme moi


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... et moi un ch'tit Stéphane Lambiel en super forme et une médaille d'or !!!!!!!!        Bravo pour ton "p'tit suisse"
> ---------------------
> Toumaï doivent être périmés alors :hein:  y'a plus qu'à les refaire maintenant :love:
> ---------------------
> ...


----------



## chroukin (25 Mars 2006)

J'ai retrouvé un PV que j'avais perdu...

Pas cool 

Enfin il sera pas perdu pour tout le monde


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

Retrouver la phrase de Pascal 77 de cet après-midi 
Quelqu'un a noté? 

Je voulais la mettre en signature:love: 

en consolation il nous reste les pattes des fruits à Brocèliande

Edit: Avec son autorisation, bien sûr


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

je ne suis pas sure de vouloir retrouver ce que j'ai perdu mais 
par moment une chose est sure :  
j'ai envie de perdre ce que j'ai


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mars 2006)

Ah ça, le drame des femmes et des kilos en trop ...


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas sure de vouloir retrouver ce que j'ai perdu mais
> par moment une chose est sure :
> j'ai envie de perdre ce que j'ai



Purée ... ta maison? Ou ton banquier?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

ni les kilos (que que j'ai trop perdu ) ni le "bordel" autour de cette maison (on vera la semaine prochaine ce que me dira l'avocat et comment proceder pour ne pas payer les penalités )......

tout simplement c'est ..... une baisse de morale ......la fatigue surement


----------



## katelijn (25 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ni les kilos (que que j'ai trop perdu ) ni le "bordel" autour de cette maison (on vera la semaine prochaine ce que me dira l'avocat et comment proceder pour ne pas payer les penalités )......
> 
> tout simplement c'est ..... une baisse de morale ......la fatigue surement



Faut pas Princess ... pas toi N'importe qui, mais pas toi  
Allez, demain ça ira mieux, je sais c'est usé


----------



## Dory (26 Mars 2006)

> tout simplement c'est ..... une baisse de morale ......la fatigue surement


Ressaisis toi Princess et bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## chroukin (26 Mars 2006)

J'ai retrouvé mon chéquier !!!

En fait j'ai rangé mon bureau


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

j'ai retrouvé ma sinusite, elle m'avait lachement abandonnée. Là, pour se faire pardonner, elle se rattrape la G...e 

Demain, je vais ressembler à elephant man en plus moche :rose::rose:

Ho PÔvre!!!:love::love:


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

J'ai perdu le soleil.
Je me suis fait la Toscane Italienne pendant une semaine sous une pluie batante.
Certes, c'est un concept...mais c'est vraiment la plaie. 

J'ai retrouvé ma maison,
Et ça c'est cool !


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu le soleil.
> Je me suis fait la Toscane Italienne pendant une semaine sous une pluie batante.
> Certes, c'est un concept...mais c'est vraiment la plaie.
> 
> ...


Et t'as retrouvé ton Kamoulox comme tu l'avais laissé !  (on t'a attendu  )


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as retrouvé ton Kamoulox comme tu l'avais laissé !  (on t'a attendu  )



Oui,
Ca manque....quand même.


----------



## chroukin (26 Mars 2006)

Idem pour moi, je viens de perdre le beau temps, sauf que je suis pas en Toscane mais à Ussac, en Corrèze


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2006)

J'ai retrouvé des asperges sauvages, et pas juste quelques-unes comme la semaine dernière 
Le printemps est là


----------



## chroukin (26 Mars 2006)

Je viens à l'instant de perdre les préférences de Safari et du Finder. 

Saari a planté, je l'ai relancé, il m'a remis tout seul els signets par défaut ainsi que la page d'accueil. Même les fl^ches de défilement se sont remises côte à côte 

Et maintenant qued je sélectionne du texte, la sélection se fait en bleu (par défaut) alors que j'avais configuré en orange 

Je trouve mon ordi de plus en plus bizarre


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je viens à l'instant de perdre les préférences de Safari et du Finder.
> 
> Saari a planté, je l'ai relancé, il m'a remis tout seul els signets par défaut ainsi que la page d'accueil. Même les fl^ches de défilement se sont remises côte à côte
> 
> ...



Oui, j'ai noté ça aussi. Quand Safari plante, tu as le choix entre _Fermer_ ou _Relancer_... Si tu choisi la seconde option, tout est remis par défaut dans Safari... :hein:


----------



## chroukin (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai noté ça aussi. Quand Safari plante, tu as le choix entre _Fermer_ ou _Relancer_... Si tu choisi la seconde option, tout est remis par défaut dans Safari... :hein:


En fait tout s'est arrangé 

Quand tu quittes à nouveau Safari (sans qu'il plante bien sûr ), il te demande si tu veux que le nouveau profil créé soit gardé ou que tu retrouves l'ancien. J'ai choisi cette deuxième option et tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai noté ça aussi. Quand Safari plante, tu as le choix entre _Fermer_ ou _Relancer_... Si tu choisi la seconde option, tout est remis par défaut dans Safari... :hein:



Tiens, ça m'a fait le coup avec iPhoto (version 2006) cet après-midi. Pareil, je clique sur Relancer et j'ai un message d'accueil comme si je lançais iPhoto pour la première fois.

Groooooosse frayeur.

J'ai retrouvé mes photos et mes dossiers, mais les préférences sont toutes réinitialisées...

Vraiment TRÈS plantogène, iPhoto.

J'ai déjà perdu des livres et des calendriers entiers suite à des plantages. Disparus, pfuit ! 
Et aucun moyen de sauvegarder manuellement le travail en cours, il faut juste prier pour que ça ne plante pas, et pour que si ça plante, iPhoto conserve les dernières opérations effectuées...

J'aimerais bien retrouver la fonction "Enregistrer sous" dans le menu iPhoto...


----------



## chroukin (27 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça m'a fait le coup avec iPhoto (version 2006) cet après-midi. Pareil, je clique sur Relancer et j'ai un message d'accueil comme si je lançais iPhoto pour la première fois.
> 
> Groooooosse frayeur.
> 
> ...


As-tu essayé de quitter iPhoto et de le relancer ? Ainsi peut-être auras-tu le même message que j'ai eu sous Safari


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> As-tu essayé de quitter iPhoto et de le relancer ? Ainsi peut-être auras-tu le même message que j'ai eu sous Safari



Oui, j'ai même aussi redémarré l'ordi, plus tard. Mais pas la même chance que toi. C'est pas grave en soi, mais depuis, iPhoto semble plus exigeant quant à la résolution de mes photos sur mes livres, il me met des points d'exclamations sur certaines (dont la résolution est effectivement un peu plus basse que d'autres) alors qu'avant il me fichait la paix, comme si le seuil de tolérance avait changé.
Mais bon, je m'égare, on est pas en forum technique.


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2006)

Je viens de perdre le sommeil. je dormais tranquillou et pouf ! Grands yeux ouverts. Et pas moyen de le retrouver. Je vais aller lire les trucs techniques, je vais peut-être le retrouver là-bas. Si quelqu'un le voit passer, dites-lui que c'est pas cool de ma lâcher en pleine nuit, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Pareil. Encore ce foutu changement d'heure.


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

Ne plus subir ce changement d'heure


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> j'ai retrouvé ma sinusite, elle m'avait lachement abandonnée. Là, pour se faire pardonner, elle se rattrape la G...e
> 
> Demain, je vais ressembler à elephant man en plus moche :rose::rose:
> 
> Ho PÔvre!!!:love::love:




_Un éléphant ça trompe, ça trompe, un éléphant ça trompe énormément      _


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _Un éléphant ça trompe, ça trompe, un éléphant ça trompe énormément      _




ha non, pas de ça chez nous. Et puis, qui voudrait d'un éléphant ? hein, je vous le demande; vivement que je retrouve ma gueule de pâtre grec.:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ha non, pas de ça chez nous. Et puis, qui voudrait d'un éléphant ? hein, je vous le demande; vivement que je retrouve ma gueule de pâtre grec.:love:




Un metteur en scène pour "Elephant man - Le retour !!!!"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

j'aimerai bien retrouver le soleil et la pêche marre de c'temps pourri


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai bien retrouver le soleil et la pêche marre de c'temps pourri



*Si ton état d'esprit*
tient au temps qu'il fait, il ne tient pas à grand chose...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2006)

Facile de gloser quand on habite dans le sud


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si ton état d'esprit*
> tient au temps qu'il fait, il ne tient pas à grand chose...



c'est tonavis...
je ne vois pas le rapport entre mon état d'esprit et mon tonus physique


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Facile de gloser quand on habite dans le sud



Ceci dit, il ne faut pas croire qu'il fait toujours beau dans le sud : pour l'heure, ici, on a droit aux trop célèbres "entrée maritimes" ce qui veut dire plafond bas et humidité haute.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2006)

Je me garderai bien de généraliser en "TOUJOURS beau" dans le sud, je me contenterai d'un "SOUVENT meilleur que dans le nord"


----------



## mamyblue (27 Mars 2006)

Il se passe des choses bizarres en ce moment avec les ordis 
j'ai eu un gros problème pour arriver à retrouver  le forum Macg :affraid:
Et je suis de nouveau obligée de m'identifier chaque fois pour y entrer. :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Il se passe des choses bizarres en ce moment avec les ordis
> j'ai eu un gros problème pour arriver à retrouver  le forum Macg :affraid:
> Et je suis de nouveau obligée de m'identifier chaque fois pour y entrer. :afraid:




essayes 3 choses:

Vas dans préférences et vérifies que l'option "enregistrer les mots de passe " est cochée.

quitter l'appli. et rouvrir.

Réparer les autorisations.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Il se passe des choses bizarres en ce moment avec les ordis
> j'ai eu un gros problème pour arriver à retrouver  le forum Macg :affraid:
> Et je suis de nouveau obligée de m'identifier chaque fois pour y entrer. :afraid:



ma pov mamy décidément quand c'est pas l'une c'est l'autre les ordis n'en font qu'à leur tête en ce moment c'est la révolution t'inquiète essaye de faire la manip de ZROlivier sinon tu sais qui contacter ici :love:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2006)

C'est un forum technique ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est un forum technique ici ?




non, mais elles ont retrouvé le gout de perdre leurs mots de passes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est un forum technique ici ?



non désolée:rose:  Mamy est perdue c'est tout


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Il se passe des choses bizarres en ce moment avec les ordis
> j'ai eu un gros problème pour arriver à retrouver  le forum Macg :affraid:
> Et je suis de nouveau obligée de m'identifier chaque fois pour y entrer. :afraid:



Tu es surement sur un PC


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est un forum technique ici ?



C'est la fête du slip en permanence...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fête du slip en permanence...



n'oublions pas les bottes très chèr. Votre filleul en a de superbes.


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> n'oublions pas les bottes très chèr. Votre filleul en a de superbes.





Mais roooh ! C filleule


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

moi j'ai perdu le décompte de stjohnperse, elle est arrivée ta copine au fait ?


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai perdu le décompte de stjohnperse, elle est arrivée ta copine au fait ?


Remue la merde....  

Relie les posts de Stjohnperse et tu trouveras la verité:hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai perdu le décompte de stjohnperse, elle est arrivée ta copine au fait ?



Problème d'arrivage toussa


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Problème d'arrivage toussa



Vidocq, mon chat, un arrivage de souris !:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Vidocq, mon chat, un arrivage de souris !:love::love::love:




 chuttttttt, alors tu lui en pique une en douce et tu la refile par mp à St john:hein: matus et moustache cousue, j'dirai rien à vidocq


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

les heures de sommeil de se week end !!

même a 24 ans 3/4 on devin des vieux crouton qui tienne plus la marré !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai perdu le décompte de stjohnperse, elle est arrivée ta copine au fait ?



Ça, c'est un coup bas...   :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est un coup bas...   :love:




Même pas mal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2006)

Certes...


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :d :d :d :d


sa marche mieux avec des MAJUSCULES


   



:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa marche mieux avec des MAJUSCULES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisou... :love:


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bisou... :love:


ho des bisous comme s'est mignon.

pour un punk comme toi!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Certes...




Si vous jure


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho des bisous comme s'est mignon.
> 
> pour un punk comme toi!



Regarde derrière toi...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Regarde derrière toi...




ton savon est tombé , c ca ?


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Regarde derrière toi...


HAAAA mais s'est affreux!!!!

ha non s'est que mon vieux pc uf:

si non y a une chaise mais je vois pas trop se que tu veux dire 


petite citation du soir!

"si le matin tu te réveille avec quatre testicule, ne te prend pas pour hercule.s'est juste que l'on t'enc...."


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

retrouver ma bonne humeur avec Toys et St john :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> "si le matin tu te réveille avec quatre testicule, ne te prend pas pour hercule.s'est juste que l'on t'enc...."



Globalcut in the text...


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si vous jure


et au fait, le golf ?!....... 










© Frank Frazetta


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> retrouver ma bonne humeur avec Toys et St john :love:




Bien quoi ? Petite Toumai elle va pas bien ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> retrouver ma bonne humeur avec Toys et St john :love:



C'est sûr qu'avec ma pomme tu peux toujours fouiller...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et au fait, le golf ?!.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh oui ca , je prend même si ca me rappele quelqu'un


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui ca , je prend même si ca me rappele quelqu'un


z'ont pas la soixantaine.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> z'ont pas la soixantaine.....



Mon ex lui ressemblait  ( vis a vis du premier dessin )


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Globalcut in the text...


ha elle viens de ici cette phrase je sais plus ou je l'ai chopé mais je la kiff


			
				toumaï a dit:
			
		

> retrouver ma bonne humeur avec Toys et St john


ho faut pas faire la tête  allez viendez faire un tour sa iras mieux ma petite dame



			
				stjhon... a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui ca , je prend même si ca me rappele quelqu'un



bip bip bip: les déprime sont interdite bip bip bip


----------



## chroukin (28 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> "si le matin tu te réveille avec quatre testicule, ne te prend pas pour hercule.s'est juste que l'on t'enc...."



Du coup j'en ai perdu un poumon à force de rigoler 



			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous aez donné trop de points des dernières 24h... gniagnia....etc... tu perds rien pour attendre


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Du coup j'en ai perdu un poumon à force de rigoler




chuuuuuuuuuttttttttttt T'es pas fou malheureux !!!! Tu vas voir rappliquer Finn-Atlas et Black Cat pour pouvoir se partager ce morceau de mou !!


Et c'est là bien sur que j'ajoute : quelle est là ville où les chats sont les plus impatients ?

Dijon

.... car le mou... tarde


... oui je sais, c'est vieux, mais ça me fait toujours rire ....

Bon d'accord, je sors ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuuuuuttttttttttt T'es pas fou malheureux !!!! Tu vas voir rappliquer Finn-Atlas et Black Cat pour pouvoir se partager ce morceau de mou !!
> 
> 
> Et c'est là bien sur que j'ajoute : quelle est là ville où les chats sont les plus impatients ?
> ...




Moi aussi!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

La dextérité pour peser fissa des lots de 200 microgrammes


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuuuuuttttttttttt T'es pas fou malheureux !!!! Tu vas voir rappliquer Finn-Atlas et Black Cat pour pouvoir se partager ce morceau de mou !!
> 
> 
> Et c'est là bien sur que j'ajoute : quelle est là ville où les chats sont les plus impatients ?
> ...



On est 4  Il manque donc Amok et Nephou. Et je ne suis pas noir .

Ensuite, j'avais dit ça un peu avant GlobalCut. Même s'il est clair que Toys a repris celle de Global, effectivement.

Bref. Pas de raison de s'en faire.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

C chaud ce thread


----------



## Dory (28 Mars 2006)

> Posté par supermoquette
> moi j'ai perdu le décompte de stjohnperse,



Stoppé en plein élan...terrible frustration...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Stoppé en plein élan...terrible frustration...



tiens j'ai retrouvé le gout des bottes moi


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Stoppé en plein élan...terrible frustration...




Je n'ai rien perdu


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Du coup j'en ai perdu un poumon à force de rigoler


s'est du global cut je ni suis pour rien dans cette histoire.




			
				chat noir a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, j'avais dit ça un peu avant GlobalCut. Même s'il est clair que Toys a repris celle de Global, effectivement.




ha oui mais bon merde faut mettre des marque sur vous phrase si vous voulez que l'on vous site.

je préfaire la version de global désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Ça ne me pose pas de problème, ne te désole pas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Tiens, pour revenir dans le sujet. (Dites donc que je ne fais pas d'effort après!)

J'aimerais retrouver un blouson.
Un blouson qu'un obscur ******* dont je ne connais pas l'identité (grand bien lui en fasse) m'a habilement subtilisé dans un bar samedi soir...
Un blouson marron, doublé, qui n'a couté que 40 euros mais qui devait avoir l'air très intéressant.
Peut être parce qu'il contenait aussi du liquide, ainsi que mes cartes : de crédit, de bibliothèque, vitale, de video club, ainsi que mes papiers d'identité. 

...

Tant que j'y suis, j'ai aussi perdu un doigt le même soir en cherchant ledit blouson dans des poubelles...






[/URL][/IMG]

Ya vraiment des mecs qui laissent trainer des tessons de bouteille n'importe ou... 

Si vous retrouvez l'un ou l'autre, merci de me contacter par MP.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Mon invisibilité


----------



## chroukin (28 Mars 2006)

J'ai retrouvé du sang dans une poubelle près d'un bar...

Je cherchais le blouson qu'un pote devait me laisser dans le coin car il a avait un super prix à me faire dessus.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2006)

Petit insolent


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

nadia


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nadia



Moi, c'est pareil mais quand je sors du MacDo.


----------



## chroukin (29 Mars 2006)

Omar m'a tuer


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Bon. OK. J'te crois chérie. On reprend la semaine prochaine...


----------



## sofiping (29 Mars 2006)

j'ai perdu ma verve ... en ai je jamais eu d'ailleurs ...


----------



## chroukin (29 Mars 2006)

Je commence à perdre ma motivation pour mon stage à Miami


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

j'ai retrouvé le web sans mdp trousseau ouf!


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Ma bonne humeur et ma joie de vivre


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

Un pavé que j'avais égaré rue Gay-Lussac en 1968      J'm'en vais le donner à quelqu'un ça peut toujours servir


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

je viens de retrouver un modem usb (merci les gars, je savais plus où je l'avais mis) et je vais avoir le bonheur de le reperdre après tentative de mesurage de l'altitude maxi à laquelle je vais pouvoir l'envoyer :love::love:


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ma bonne humeur et ma joie de vivre



Et bien StJohnPerse je suis très heureuse que tu aie retrouvé :love:
Ta bonne humeur et ta joie de vivre


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

Je viens de retrouver un post _à la smg_ sur l'anatomie d'une posteuse.

Je ressors donc mon carnet noir.


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

Il doit être tout petit ....


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

Mon carnet ?  y a que 3 pseudos dessus


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon carnet ?  y a que 3 pseudos dessus


Vas-y !!! Balance bordel !!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon carnet ?  y a que 3 pseudos dessus




Y'a qui dessus


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon carnet ?  y a que 3 pseudos dessus



Bel héritage..


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

C'est fou le nombre de MP que j'ai recu pour ça, j'ai répondu a un seul


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou le nombre de MP que j'ai recu pour ça, j'ai répondu a un seul




L'heureux gagnant


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Mais où est-ce que j'ai foutu mes clefs de bagnole??? 





_edit : voilà, dans ma poche, évidement... :mouais: :casse: _


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> L'heureux gagnant


pourquoi ce serait pas une fille ?  

moi j'ai retrouvé l'envie de sortir aujourd'hui


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et bien StJohnPerse je suis très heureuse que tu aie retrouvé :love:
> Ta bonne humeur et ta joie de vivre




J'ai oublié de préciser que j'aimerai retrouver cela . Et j'aimerai ne pas retrouver ce que je lis sur certains thread sur ma personne .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Disparais. Et tu retrouveras la quiétude.


----------



## Dory (29 Mars 2006)

> pourquoi ce serait pas une fille ?



Mes félicitations ..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié de préciser que j'aimerai retrouver cela . Et j'aimerai ne pas retrouver ce que je lis sur certains thread sur ma personne .


Donne nous des liens, qu'on puisse participer.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Mes félicitations ..



qui a acouché :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> qui a acouché :love:



d'une souris ???


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> d'une souris ???


le chat du derrière !
qu'est ce que je gagne ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Une canne à pêche... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> d'une souris ???




m'en parle pas de cette chose !!!!!:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

je pensais qu'elle avait demenagé ailleur mais non !!!!!!

elle est toujour là !!!!:mouais: :mouais: 


elle est passé où ma piege a souris ???????


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas de cette chose !!!!!:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> je pensais qu'elle avait demenagé ailleur mais non !!!!!!
> 
> ...




Dégage tout, je t'amène Vidocq. dans le genre il est pas mal, mais faut faut bien penser à ranger tout ce qui est fragile. Le chat de Gaston à coté; c'est un angelot :love:


Attaques le nid à l'acide :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

L'envie de sortir , j'aimerai la retrouver


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> L'envie de sortir , j'aimerai la retrouver



t'as perdu l'envie de sortir?!!!:afraid::afraid:


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> t'as perdu l'envie de sortir?!!!:afraid::afraid:


Oui


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

Pas celle de te plaindre en tout cas


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

(Nan promis, celle-là je l'ai comprise, je fais pas semblant!  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Attaques le nid à l'acide :love:




la question est :

où est t'il le nid ?????   

promis , juré , craché, je l'ai pas perdu .....
et franchement j'aimerai encore moins le retrouver  !!!!!!


----------



## toys (3 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> la question est :
> 
> où est t'il le nid ?????
> 
> ...


en même temps s'est pas méchant une souris !!! (a part quand sa bouffe les fils de la télé et de la  chaine hifi)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

ben la, j'ai retrouvé un travail et je commence tout à l'heure ; Mon cartable est prêt, j'ai mis ma plus belle blouse.

Je serai donc moins présent.

Ma reine maintien le ZRX prêt à en découdre:love:

Bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Bonne journée et bonne chance l'ami .


----------



## Dory (3 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ben la, j'ai retrouvé un travail et je commence tout à l'heure ; Mon cartable est prêt, j'ai mis ma plus belle blouse.
> 
> Je serai donc moins présent.
> 
> ...



Bonne chance  

J'aimerais retrouver un objet auquel j'y tiens..


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ben la, j'ai retrouvé un travail et je commence tout à l'heure ; Mon cartable est prêt, j'ai mis ma plus belle blouse.
> 
> Je serai donc moins présent.
> 
> ...




Suis contente pour toi ZRX... fais gaffe à ta blouse toute neuve !!


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

J'ai retrouvé le goût de me battre


----------



## chroukin (3 Avril 2006)

J'ai failli perdre mon sang froid sur ce gtkradiant... Dur dur de crer des maps :hein:

Mais j'y arriverai


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

bonne chance ZRXOLIVIER


----------



## Patamach (3 Avril 2006)

Retrouvé le bouchon du dentifrice.
J'exulte.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Retrouvé le bouchon du dentifrice.
> J'exulte.



Il ne reste plus qu'à retrouver le tube.


----------



## Patamach (3 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste plus qu'à retrouver le tube.



Dommage que le tube soit vide depuis hier en fait ... :mouais:


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2006)

Rhhha !
Retrouvé l'article sur la réhabilitation du zoo de Vincennes...
Enfin !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

Retrouvé du tout grand jpmiss


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Retrouvé du tout grand jpmiss



A oui ca vaut le détour...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Retrouver des mots qu'on ne peux pas proférer dans les écrits d'un autre...  :love:

 jpmiss


----------



## toys (3 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé le goût de me battre


si jamais il est plus petit que toi ta pas le droit mais si non donne toi a coeur joie et fait gaffe a toi.


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2006)

Quelqu'un a vu mon chat Picasso ?
Il s'est planqué dans l'appart, j'le trouve plus...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

:affraid: A qui est ce chat 
renvoi par chalissimo express assuré:hosto: 
Voir la pièce jointe 10068


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Retrouvé du tout grand jpmiss



 Il suffit de demander...

Zut et rezut ...le lien ne fonctionne plus.....


ben si, il faut juste vérifier l'url

bisous by Nephou


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a vu mon chat Picasso ?
> Il s'est planqué dans l'appart, j'le trouve plus...






tiens...... mon chien ,Picasso lui aussi , sa fait un bail qu je ne le vois plus 
mais franchement il ne me manque pas plus que ça !!


----------



## chroukin (6 Avril 2006)

J'ai retrouvé ces petits bonbon meringués, vous savez on les appelle les petits jésus. Et comme ça se vend surtout pendant la période de Pâques, ben voila, j'me gave de ces p'tits trucs  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Dites vous avez rien perdu vous! Moi si j'ai perdu: Dès z'avant l'aube quasi jusquà l'apéro!:mouais:
Et j'aimerais bien retrouver au moins quelques choses qui lui ressemble  Pas vous...  Bye, bye


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Avril 2006)

Il faudra voir ca avec les modos mamy


----------



## Galatée (6 Avril 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> Dites vous avez rien perdu vous! Moi si j'ai perdu: Dès z'avant l'aube quasi jusquà l'apéro!:mouais:
> Et j'aimerais bien retrouver au moins quelques choses qui lui ressemble  Pas vous...  Bye, bye



Va dans "L'Écume des moments", c'est chouette aussi.

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Ouais. Vite avant que ça ne referme...


----------



## NED (6 Avril 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé ces petits bonbon meringués, vous savez on les appelle les petits jésus. Et comme ça se vend surtout pendant la période de Pâques, ben voila, j'me gave de ces p'tits trucs  :love:



Exellent j'adore aussi ses petits jesus roses.
On peut pas en manger 1...faut au moins une poignée de 3 ou 4...hihi
C'est trop bon !

Moi j'ai retrouvé :
DE LA VITESSE,
héhé 3 créas d'affiches pour une expo en 1 soirée + une nuit avec impression le lendemain,
C'était chaud mais j'ai tenu la distance....
Arf!


----------



## mamyblue (6 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Va dans "L'Écume des moments", c'est chouette aussi.
> 
> :love:  :love:



Merci! Galatée, je manquerais pas d'y aller faire un tour. très sympa!  

Merci aussi à SJohnPerse.


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Retouvé :
Le soleil qui perce les vitres de mon atelier le matin...
Ca fait du bien...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

ben là, je viens de retrouver ma connexion airport que j'avais perdu ???!!! Correctement connecté mais rien ! une adresse IP locale!

Bon, tout va bien, je l'ai retrouvée.


----------



## NED (8 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ben là, je viens de retrouver ma connexion airport que j'avais perdu ???!!! Correctement connecté mais rien ! une adresse IP locale!
> 
> Bon, tout va bien, je l'ai retrouvée.



Toi aussi t'a retrouvé un chapeau vert?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2006)

Un cerveau?!

Finalement non, je fonctionne mieux sans...  :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (8 Avril 2006)

Ma signature...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2006)

Ma vieille copie de XP...


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ma signature...


pourtant j'en vois une !!.....


----------



## mikoo (8 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pourtant j'en vois une !!.....



celle-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... que je n'ai plus droit d'arborer ici pour des raisons administrativo-psychologiques paraît-il...


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Avril 2006)

Comment ca je provoque?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

Oh c'est marrant... Quand on est banni, la signature ne s'affiche plus dis-donc...

J'adore les provocations :love:


----------



## toys (8 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'a retrouvé un chapeau vert?


tu un truc contre les chapeaux vert!!


le petit bonheur du jour les résultat du concour qui est qui (au café du quartier on y a tous mi nos photos de quand on avais entre 4 et 6 ans ! 

bon j'y vais je vais être a la bourre.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu un truc contre les chapeaux vert!!
> 
> 
> le petit bonheur du jour les résultat du concour qui est qui (au café du quartier on y a tous mi nos photos de quand on avais entre 4 et 6 ans !
> ...





p'ting! 

t'as aussi retrouvé ça?:love: c'est l'effet nettoyage de printemps


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

Ce doit être l'effet "nettoyage de printemps" aussi chez moi ...... cette nuit j'ai rêvé de mon premier amour, celui de mon adolescence, vous savez celui qui reste dans les têtes et les coeurs, bon et ben j'ai eu droit à un superbe bisou :love: :love: :love:  

J'étais toute "guet'" ce matin en me levant !!! He ça remonte à...... oui oui autant que ça... alors .... c'était bien bon !!!     


Je chante sur mon chemin tralalalalala ....


----------



## mamyblue (10 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ce doit être l'effet "nettoyage de printemps" aussi chez moi ...... cette nuit j'ai rêvé de mon premier amour, celui de mon adolescence, vous savez celui qui reste dans les têtes et les coeurs, bon et ben j'ai eu droit à un superbe bisou :love: :love: :love:
> 
> J'étais toute "guet'" ce matin en me levant !!! He ça remonte à...... oui oui autant que ça... alors .... c'était bien bon !!!
> 
> ...



Et ben dis... t'es drôlement heureuse aujourd'hui... ça fait très plaisir! 

Et ben moi j'ai beaucoup rêvé, mais j'ai pas retrouvé mon premier amour...

Mais je suis quand même très heureuse de vivre ma vie d'aujourd'hui!...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et ben dis... t'es drôlement heureuse aujourd'hui... ça fait très plaisir!
> 
> Et ben moi j'ai beaucoup rêvé, mais j'ai pas retrouvé mon premier amour...
> 
> Mais je suis quand même très heureuse de vivre ma vie d'aujourd'hui!...



Un rêve agréable :love: , du soleil, un ciel bleu et la perspective de partir vers chez toi en fin de semaine, he ben ça donne la pêche et tu affrontes les soucis avec un autre oeil !!


----------



## mamyblue (10 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Un rêve agréable :love: , du soleil, un ciel bleu et la perspective de partir vers chez toi en fin de semaine, he ben ça donne la pêche et tu affrontes les soucis avec un autre oeil !!


Chui vraiment ravie de te voir ainsi :love:, et puis quand tu seras tout près de chez-moi 
ce serait super sympa de se retrouver si tu as un peu de temps et moi aussi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Avril 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Chui vraiment ravie de te voir ainsi :love:, et puis quand tu seras tout près de chez-moi
> ce serait super sympa de se retrouver si tu as un peu de temps et moi aussi



Je vais voir avec toi sur msn ou en mp pour voir à combien de km nous serons l'une de l'autre.


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2006)

Tiens on a retrouvé nos Mamies Macgeènnes....:love: 
On vous aime tant.
BIZ,
et bon week-end de Pâques.


----------



## chroukin (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai retrouvé ma motivation pour mon stage à Miami : je pars Samedi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

contente de retrouver macgé au bout de 5 jours  j'ai crû que j'm'étais égarée sur ce nouveau forum  ouf  il est tout nouveau tout beau c'est cool


----------



## mamyblue (13 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on a retrouvé nos Mamies Macgeènnes....:love:
> On vous aime tant.
> BIZ,
> et bon week-end de Pâques.


Merci Ned! D'avoir retrouvé les mamies Macgeènnes et de tant nous aimez!...
Moi je suis contente de t'avoir retrouvé car ça fait un bout de temps que je t'avais 
perdu de vue :love:
Bon week-end de Pâques à toi aussi 
Et grosse bise de mamy


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

merci à JP Foucault d'avoir retrouvé Mamy en tous cas  :love:


----------



## chroukin (13 Avril 2006)

Merd****** j'ai perdu mon adaptateur prises européennes/prises nord américaines  

Bon, j'vais continuer de chercher, mais je n'ai plus d'espoir, va falloir en racheter un


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2006)

Je dois bien avouer là maintenant que j'ai perdu toute trace, même infime, de bonne humeur...
Si quelqu'un en retrouve des bouts quelquepart, merci de me faire signe par MP, sinon c'est pas grave, j'irai en acheter à Casto demain.
Je crois qu'ils font des promo en ce moment.


----------



## mamyblue (17 Avril 2006)

Et bien aujourd'hui j'ai perdu une personne que j'aimais beaucoup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour avoir été franche avec et je sais que je vais pas là retrouver. 
Mais elle restera toujours dans mes pensées et dans mon coeur!... 






Pour tous les bons moments que nous avons passé ensemble!


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Avril 2006)

C'est pas très joyeux tout ça... moi j'ai toujours pas retrouvé ma santé!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et bien aujourd'hui j'ai perdu une personne que j'aimais beaucoup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



patience et longueur de temps:love:

J'ai perdu le moyen de contacter mon fils qui vient de s'installer à Louvain la Neuve et qui ne m'a pas donné son adresse...:rose: Le connaissant; il va m'engueuler parceque je ne l'aurai pas appellé :rose: Ah, les enfants...


----------



## mamyblue (17 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> patience et longueur de temps:love:
> 
> J'ai perdu le moyen de contacter mon fils qui vient de s'installer à Louvain la Neuve et qui ne m'a pas donné son adresse...:rose: Le connaissant; il va m'engueuler parceque je ne l'aurai pas appellé :rose: Ah, les enfants...


Merci beaucoup tu m'as redonné le courage que javais perdu  

Et j'espère que ton fils se rendra compte qu'il a oublié de laisser son adresse!
et que tu pourras le retrouver bientôt!   Ah! Les enfants... :hein:
Mais heureusement qu'ils sont là!... :love:


----------



## mamyblue (17 Avril 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très joyeux tout ça... moi j'ai toujours pas retrouvé ma santé!


Non c'est pas très joyeux tous ça... Par contre la santé c'est 
très important et je souhaite que tu la retrouve très vite
Gros bisou de mamy


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et bien aujourd'hui j'ai perdu une personne que j'aimais beaucoup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu sais Mamy, des fois la franchise peut avoir du bon  et la personne peut prendre du recul et réfléchir:hein:  pour finalement venir te retrouver 
:love: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (17 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> tu sais Mamy, des fois la franchise peut avoir du bon  et la personne peut prendre du recul et réfléchir:hein:  pour finalement venir te retrouver
> :love: :love:


Merci ma belle! tu es toujours là quand mamy en a besoin, c'est vrai je vis 
une mauvaise passe en ce moment, mais ça va tourner je garde confiance
Et je te remercie pour tes gentilles paroles qui me touche bcp. Comme je ne sais pas
mentir j'espère que tu as raison et que je vais la retouver  :love:
Gros bisou de mamy


----------



## mamyblue (18 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> tu sais Mamy, des fois la franchise peut avoir du bon  et la personne peut prendre du recul et réfléchir:hein:  pour finalement venir te retrouver
> :love: :love:



Dis ma belle tu avais raison, cette personne est revenue et regrette 
son comportement et je l'ai retouvée... :love:
Je suis très heureuse car c'est une amitié de longue dâte! 
Un grand merci à vous tous qui m'avez aidée dans ces moments difficiles.

      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

bah tu vois Mamy je suis vraiment contente pour toi  en plus çà n'a pas duré longtemps, comme quoi la nuit porte vraiment conseil et fait retrouver toute conscience aux personnes qui vous aiment vraiment 
bisous ma tite Mamy:love:


----------



## chroukin (19 Avril 2006)

Ilos m'ont perdu ma valise principale à l'aéroport. Donc samdei + dimanche+ lundi avec les mêmes fringues, à Miami je sais aps si vous voyez le topo.

Merci British Airways (vais leur faire un courrier en France, aux USA et au UK).

Ha oui pour l'anecdote, je suis allé au boulot (jour d'embauche) avec les habits du week end  et mon poste c'est manager


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ilos m'ont perdu ma valise principale à l'aéroport. Donc samdei + dimanche+ lundi avec les mêmes fringues, à Miami je sais aps si vous voyez le topo.
> 
> Merci British Airways (vais leur faire un courrier en France, aux USA et au UK).
> 
> Ha oui pour l'anecdote, je suis allé au boulot (jour d'embauche) avec les habits du week end  et mon poste c'est manager



 mon pov chroukin j'espère qu'ils vont vite retrouver ta valise  pour les fringues ils ont pu comprendre j'espère chez mercos:hein: 
bon courage


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

retrouver plein d'idées pour les prochaines huit semaines de cours


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ilos m'ont perdu ma valise principale à l'aéroport. Donc samdei + dimanche+ lundi avec les mêmes fringues, à Miami je sais aps si vous voyez le topo.
> 
> Merci British Airways (vais leur faire un courrier en France, aux USA et au UK).
> 
> Ha oui pour l'anecdote, je suis allé au boulot (jour d'embauche) avec les habits du week end  et mon poste c'est manager




Tu travailles de nouvelles fragrances pour l'industrie du parfum? :mouais::love:


----------



## mamyblue (19 Avril 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ilos m'ont perdu ma valise principale à l'aéroport. Donc samdei + dimanche+ lundi avec les mêmes fringues, à Miami je sais aps si vous voyez le topo.
> 
> Merci British Airways (vais leur faire un courrier en France, aux USA et au UK).
> 
> Ha oui pour l'anecdote, je suis allé au boulot (jour d'embauche) avec les habits du week end  et mon poste c'est manager


Je pense bien à toi chroukin et j'espère que tu vas retrouver au plus vite
ta valise. Enfin toi tu es bien arrivé c'est  l'important  même  si tu as dû te présenter  au travail  
avec les habits du weenk-end.  Je suis sûr qu'ils ont bien compris.

Et je te souhaite beaucoup de plaisir dans ton nouveau poste.  Mes meilleures pensées 
t'accompagnent et je te fais une grosse bise. mamy


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Avril 2006)

Du soleil au bout de l'horizon qui était un peu grisouille ces temps derniers !!

Toujours pas de boulot, mais.... du mieux à la maison !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Avril 2006)

je viens de retrouver la clé


----------

